# Turtle Help.



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

So a few days ago at school a girl brought in two turtles. She was going to have them live in her locker D: but then decided to but them in one of the teachers fish tanks (about 20 gal) and the tank has three goldfish in it each about 3 inches long. Also so people could tell them apart she painted pink designs on their shells. Is this ok? Because I dont want either the fish or the turtles being harmed from this.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They are probably red ear sliders. No not okay. They need land, heat, UVB lighting, good greens and bugs, and they can get to be gigantic. They are basically pond turtles. And the paint isn't good long term.

Look up red ear slider care, I am on my phone or I would type mote


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

There actaully Northern Painted Turtles but almost the same thing lol and thanks. Do you think the goldfish will be ok? They are absolutly terrified of the turtles as of now.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Turtles cause even more of a bioload than goldfish. They need an insane amount of filtration because they make a ton of waste. I can't imagine the goldfish enjoying that. The turtles also need heat or they will die, and the goldfish won't like that much either.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

If anyone else could help thatd be great, Im really worried about these guys!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

20 gallons isn't even big enough for goldfish, much less turtles. xD
Gold fish and turtles are both messy animals, that will be a very dirty tank.

I'd try to get them into a reptile rescue...


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok thanks so much! Ill see what i an do for them maybe ill ask the girl if I can take them home i have an empty tank and I know a friend who also does.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for your input Olympia! Im not sure uf the tank is 20 gallons or 30 since it is old and shaped a bit funny.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I know for the regular sliders, 125 gallons is need for a female, 75 gallons for a male. Basically you take the full size of the turtle and x6 to get how long its tank should be. Probably the same for that type of turtle.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm ok Ill do some research on them.


----------

